# Quality swivel bench vise?



## GummyMonster (Dec 16, 2021)

Good day all,
I'm looking for a decent bench vise like this one . I tried 2 of this brand, and the casting was so poor I broke one bending a 1/4" brass rod with my hand, and the other one just broke when I clamped something in the jaws.
It was an extremely useful design , if only it had held up at all.
 I've searched numerous times, and simply cannot find one . Maybe I'm just using the wrong search terms, I don't know. I'm specifically looking for one with two flat clamping surfaces, not one for pipe.
Hoping someone is familiar with the style and knows where to buy.
Maybe it's a unicorn....
Thanks,
Ken


----------



## DPittman (Dec 16, 2021)

Never seen one like that.  What purpose does the second set of jaws serve?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Dec 16, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Never seen one like that.  What purpose does the second set of jaws serve?



Could be soft jaws.


----------



## DPittman (Dec 16, 2021)

Tom Kitta said:


> Could be soft jaws.


Yes I guess they could be but I don't see the advantage of another set on the other end of the vise as opposed to having some sort of soft protective (copper, aluminum, rubber, etc) for the one set of jaws. Maybe just different.


----------



## GummyMonster (Dec 16, 2021)

One set of jaws was bigger than the other, it was handy for working on smaller parts of different sizes.
 And I was planning to put soft jaws on the small side, having either  at a quick twist.
Ken


----------



## Janger (Dec 16, 2021)

look at industrial tool suppliers catalogs. Thomas skinner. Source Atlantic. Kbc tools. Kms tools possibly. Autowell is a Taiwanese brand I have one and it’s good. Grainger maybe. Have to look around as prices vary. A good vise is expensive.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 16, 2021)

The two sets are keyed and stay aligned via a slotted shaft. They are easily flipped to provide to two different sizes as needed.

I had one like this a long time ago and gave it away. The vise itself was nice, but it always came loose from the bench under load and it was almost impossible to keep the body from swiveling.

There are much better versions available today.

Palmgren






Wilton






Titan






Although the Wilton in the photo above lacks the second set of jaws, it is a very nice bench vise.

Bench vises are like mill vises. Generally, you get what you paid for it.


----------



## Susquatch (Dec 16, 2021)

I should add that the better vises of this type usually do provide a set of pipe jaws. I know you did not want that but usually they don't sacrifice the second set of jaws. In other words you get three sets of jaws. That can't be a bad thing. You never know when you might want to secure something round.


----------



## whydontu (Dec 16, 2021)

I have one of the Palmgren ones, been using it in pipe fabrication for 15 years. Pretty bulletproof. I often remove the pipe jaws when I need the narrower jaws to clear obstructions, like clamping a piece of square tubing by the inside. The rotating jaw can be annoying. I pulled the vise apart, milled a flat along the cylinder, and drilled and tapped the anvil for a lock bolt, sort of like the Titan design.

As for the bench clamp, why not buy the Palmgren and make a   clamp to bolt to the swivel base? A chunk of maybe 3x3x1/4 or 4x4x1/4 square tube. Cut off one face to make a U, grab a 1/2” or 5/8” UNC threaded flange (Anvil model 128  oval or 153 round from any company that sells pipe fitting). Make a mating clamp bolt.


----------



## Janger (Dec 16, 2021)

https://www.grainger.ca/en/product/MULTI-PURPOSE-VISE%2C-5IN/p/BESBV-MPV5
		


maybe ?


----------



## John Conroy (Dec 16, 2021)

Amazon.ca


----------



## Janger (Dec 16, 2021)

John Conroy said:


> Amazon.ca
> 
> 
> View attachment 19067


$139? Seems inexpensive. I don’t need one but that’s tempting.


----------



## GummyMonster (Dec 17, 2021)

Thanks for the direction guys.
I didn't realize that many come with the pipe and second flat jaws. That'd be perfect actually.
I'll start searching.
Ken


----------



## John Conroy (Dec 17, 2021)

For what it's worth the Irwin vise I linked to above should not be considered a high quality item, read the reviews. As others have said a good vise is not cheap. I have a Yost vise, bought about 5 years ago and I'm very happy with it. They make lots of models in light duty and heavy duty versions. If you want a high quality vise look for a forged, not cast body. When I bought mine Yost was still, doing their casting in the States. Looks like it's all done in China now.



			Amazon.ca


----------



## Dabbler (Dec 17, 2021)

I picked up a monster swivel vise about 20 yrs ago, Taiwanese made, but I never use it.  I seem to always use my 4" Record, and it serves me well.


----------



## GummyMonster (Dec 17, 2021)

You guys aren't kidding when you said good ones are pricey. I've found a number of vises over $1000.

At the other end of the scale, I bought one like this a number of years ago. I took it apart and smoothed and lubed contact points and it's been excellent for little jobs. Came across a picture so I thought I'd pass it on.


----------



## PeterT (Dec 18, 2021)

This vise abuse video makes me cringe, but shows some of the models/features up close. Many of the brands are less common/unobtanium in the Peoples Republic of Kanukistan. Yes, prepare yourself for price induced heart palpitations. Some people claim that meditation techniques help, control your breathing, feel the toes inside your work boots, and just repeat the phrase: '_its an investment... its an Investment_....


----------



## combustable herbage (Dec 18, 2021)

I just happen to come across this one not sure were its pricing is.



			https://vevor.ca/products/bench-vise-6-30kn-heavy-duty-with-360-swivel-base-and-head-two-clamping-jaw?_pos=14&_sid=6a632ec6a&_ss=r


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 18, 2021)

combustable herbage said:


> I just happen to come across this one not sure were its pricing is.
> 
> 
> 
> https://vevor.ca/products/bench-vise-6-30kn-heavy-duty-with-360-swivel-base-and-head-two-clamping-jaw?_pos=14&_sid=6a632ec6a&_ss=r



$172.99 CAD


----------



## Janger (Dec 18, 2021)

Look up vevor carefully before buying.


----------



## YYCHM (Dec 18, 2021)

Janger said:


> Look up vevor carefully before buying.



I got my mill power feed from vevor.  No problems, was shipped out of Vancouver and arrived in short order.


----------



## LRSbm146 (Jan 10, 2022)

This one isn’t a typical swivel vise.... picked one up at busybee on sale about 5-6 years ago for around $75 and for light/medium work it’s been good.


----------



## Susquatch (Jan 10, 2022)

LRSbm146 said:


> This one isn’t a typical swivel vise.... picked one up at busybee on sale about 5-6 years ago for around $75 and for light/medium work it’s been good.



I like the nod feature of this vise. How well does it hold up when you reef on it? Does it slip or does it out reef you?


----------



## LRSbm146 (Jan 11, 2022)

I couldn’t get a good angle on the picture... everything is pushed to the side and my lathe has Center stage for a dro install. 
The vise looks tilted in the picture but it’s not. Mounted on a 1.5” stud and held with a nut on either side. I cut the nuts down to get the spacing I wanted


----------



## justindavidow (Jan 11, 2022)

GummyMonster said:


> I'm looking for a decent bench vise



Why not try an orange vise? https://www.orangevise.com/orange-bench-vise/

...mostly kidding;  though they are legit solid + amazingly backed up! 

That price though.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 11, 2022)

Dabbler said:


> -- no cross slide or other chucks.  went for about the value of the Shaubin collets.



Wrong thread I think.....


----------

